# Office 365 >  > [SOLVED] Use data from Excel Online for read-only use

## rewdsaDSAdas

Hello all,

I'm trying to figure out how to use a network connection to access a shared Excel Online file to use the data for reports. The file is within a shared Sharepoint site and we use it online as a project-tracker, with multiple users reading/editing at the same time. I only need the shared file to be read-only (that is, I don't want to create changes from my desktop to the shared file) and the data doesn't need to be refreshed too often (at the end of the day with users still contributing is OK).

The inelegant way to do this would be to download the shared file to Desktop with a known name, and then code my report-spreadsheet to look up the data from that offline file. However I'm hoping to create a report-spreadsheet that can be easily sent to other team members without having extra procedures like this. The Data Connection function in Excel seems my best bet, but I can't find a good way to make that connection.

Your help is very much appreciated!

----------


## CK76

I assume you have Organizational account for Office 365.

In that case, open the Excel file in Excel Online. Then choose "Edit Workbook"->"Edit in Excel"

Once file is downloaded. Go to File menu->"Info" and left click on the file path. Choose "Copy path to clipboard".

In the workbook where you want to import the info, go to "Data" tab->"Get & Transform"->"New Query"->"From Other Sources"->"From Web".

In the pop-up paste the path, but remove "?web=1" at end of the string. Hit Ok.

For credential, set it to "Organizational account" and login using your Office 365 account.

Edit data as needed in PowerQuery editor, or just load it to any sheet.

----------


## rewdsaDSAdas

Wonderful, thank you!!

----------

